# PM Tarpon 7/3



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## No wake (Jun 14, 2014)

Great catch!


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice bro, was he caught in Texas?


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, port mansfield.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice jetty ****!! What'd you get him to eat?


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Purple tarpon toad


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice job!


----------

